# High Country Club threatens legal action against Destination Club Forums



## pwrshift (Jan 5, 2009)

I read on the DC forum that HCC is now threatening legal action against Destination Club Forums for postings made on their site.

I'm curious if TUG has received a letter like this too?

You can read about it here:

http://www.destinationclubforums.com/f4/high-country-club-threatens-legal-action-1720.html


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 5, 2009)

We have recieved no such communication from High Country Club, however our response would be similar, followed by the contact information of the Law Firm we keep on retainer for situations like this.

That said, I dont see it as an issue as HCC used to be a contributor to TUG, and while I dont actively read every post in the non-traditional forum...nothing has been reported to me in the realm of what they are discussing there about the owners personal life etc.


----------



## caribbeansun (Jan 6, 2009)

An outstanding use of member's funds.  And this activity gets applauded over there by the ravings fans.

Lambs...


----------

